# canker the clown



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just showing finished pics of the evil canker the clown.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is a very disturbing clown play. Bravo!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's very dark!! Well if I didn't have clown issues before I guess I do now. Great job and I love the name.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is some kind of gross. Great job!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, my dog freaked out and won't go in the same room that this is in.....lol.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my God, he's disgusting!!! AWESOME!  hehe The eyes look all infected and the skin is so......just....YUCK! You did an excellent job with Ol' Canker.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the ground beef nose and the drunken lipstick smeariness. Another very cool prop by playfx!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

playfx said:


> Thanks, my dog freaked out and won't go in the same room that this is in.....lol.


Dogs know these things... he is a truly creepy clown. Great job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Ewwww! Gross! (That is a good thing, BTW)

What is it made from?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent prop. He looks like he's been a clown forever. Nice detail on the wrinkles and old extra chins. They make him look very realistic.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! It looks like a hobo clown that tips the bottle way too often and takes his frustration out on sweet little totters! You are going to scare some kids with this one.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Love the shave shadow!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the puckered mouth


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I always love your work... he's gnarly!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Holy cow that is great!


----------

